# Ghost shrimp eating juvinile - baby cherry shrimp?



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Does this happen? I purchased about 10 cherries whose size ranged from small-medium and stuck them in a tank with adault ghost shrimp and two guppies. Today I couldnt find about 30% of the cherries, they could be hiding, but im worried that somthing in my tank ate them. Could it have been the ghost shrimp? :icon_eek:


----------



## jabbott (Feb 7, 2009)

I have heard/read that it happens but haven't see it myself. Sounds like you just verified it.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

The ghost shrimp eating the cherries is very unlikely if they are really true Palaemonetes paludosus.

There is a good chance that they could be a baby Macro.

The guppies can be the culprits also.

How long have you had the cherries?

They may be still getting used to the new scape.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

i bought the cherries on sunday and before i left this morning i could only see about 4 cherries. i do have a surplus of java moss which they could be hiding in.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost shrimp, as has been said, can often be mislabeled macro species. This is VERY common with inverts at my (and most that I have visited) LFS so I imagine it's probably what's happened.

Guppies and even microrasbora will go after small shrimplets and possibly shrimp (though this is less likely) as well. Usually if you want to experience no losses, you'd be best keeping shrimp in a species tank.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

This is exactly what the ones in my tank look like, a few are berried with the same colored eggs.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

If that is what you have in your tank what you have is American Glass Shrimp (Palaemonetes paludosus). They are fairly non-aggressive, but may eat a very small shrimp. They will scavenge dead shrimp and fish aggressively!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i would really doubt they would go after adults, but i think they may snag a baby if one happens by it.. I personally would not keep different shrimp species together, especially ones that get larger such as the ghosts...


F


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well American Glass Shrimp dont get that much larger than your common Dwarf Shrimp (Cherry Shrimp, CRS). they are about the same size as an Amano.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well, it gets 25% larger, and thats large enough to make prey out of the CRS


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

my female ghost shrimp are about 1 1/2 inches long, is that large enough?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i would say so...


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I looked in my tank right now and could only find 5 of the original 10... I still think that some are hiding in my forrest of moss. Could they just be attacking the cherries while they are molting?


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, yesterday my female guppy has finally given birth to about 8 fry. Today i found only two... The ghost shrimp are probably too slow to eat the fry right? Or are they my main problem?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have had some of my larger ghosties be cause of missing guppy fry... also took out some endlers.


----------

